# Thiết kế & Thi công Nhà thông minh (Smarthome) tiêu chuẩn 5 sao



## thanhmai2501 (7/1/19)

*Tại SAVA, chúng tôi gọi nhà thông minh (Smarthome) tiêu chuẩn 5 sao để nói đến hệ thống nhà thông minh sử dụng công nghệ tiên tiến với ứng dụng của trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI) của các hãng nỗi tiếng ở Mỹ cũng như Châu Âu để tránh nhầm lẫn với hệ thống thông minh khác đang sử dụng tại Việt Nam.*
Để nói về hệ thống nhà thông minh tiêu chuẩn 5 sao thì chúng ta hãy hình dung lại hệ thống nhà thông minh đang sử dụng tại Việt Nam như thế nào?
Hiện tại ở Việt Nam có khá nhiều công ty sản xuất hay thi công hệ thống nhà thông minh cho khách hàng, cũng có thể sử dụng các thiết bị của các hãng nỗi tiếng trên thế giới như Honeywell (Mỹ), Legrand (Pháp),.. nhưng *nhược điểm của các hệ thống nhà thông minh bình thường này là*:

Quá nhiều dây điện điều khiển → Khó khăn trong lắp đặt, khó nâng cấp công nghệ mới, chi phí cao.
Sử dụng nhiều thiết bị hỗ trợ như: Bộ điều khiển trung tâm, bộ chuyển tiếp thu nhận tín hiệu,.. → Rắc rối vì quá nhiều thiết bị, chi phí cao.
Hay lỗi vì nhiều thiết bị hợp nhất với nhau mới làm việc được, chỉ cần lỗi 1 thiết bị cũng xem như ngừng hoạt động cả hệ thống.
Kém thông minh, thiếu linh hoạt vì sử dụng công nghệ lạc hậu.
Mẫu mã không đẹp, thiếu thẩm mỹ vì thông thường các thiết bị được sản xuất bằng vật liệu bình thường.
Chi phí cao so với lợi ích mang lại.





_Hệ thống nhà thông minh bình thường của một công ty Việt Nam_​
*Vậy nhà thông minh tiêu chuẩn 5 sao có ưu điểm gì?*

Không cần đi dây điện điều khiển, chỉ cần cấp nguồn cho thiết bị, toàn bộ sử dụng sóng WiFi.
Không cần bộ điều khiển trung tâm, bộ chuyển đổi vì tất cả sử dụng là Cloud (lưu trư đám mây của Apple, Google, Amazon)
Chính nhờ toàn bộ trên Cloud nên luôn được cập nhật các tính năng mới nhất, luôn bắt kịp với thời đại.
Dễ dàng thay thế, nâng cấp thiết bị vì các thiết bị hoạt động độc lập, nếu có hỏng 1 thiết bị nào đó thì chỉ thiết bị đó không hoạt động, thiết bị khác vẫn hoạt động bình thường.
Điều khiển qua giọng nói dễ dàng với các trợ lý ảo của Google (Google Assistant), Apple (Siri), Amazon (Alexa), hay sử dụng các ứng dụng trên iPhone, iPad, Android.
Mẫu mã đẹp, sang trọng nhờ chú trọng đến thiết kế và sử dụng vật liệu cao cấp.
Linh hoạt trong lắp đặt, có thể lắp đặt với nhà đã hoàn chỉnh vì không cần phải đi dây.
Linh hoạt về chi phí, có thể lắp đặt cho căn hộ nhỏ đến khách sạn 5 sao. Chi phí từ chục triệu đồng đến vài tỷ đồng (tuỳ theo quy mô, số lượng thiết bị).
Chi phí rẻ so với lợi ích mang lại, thậm chí còn rẻ hơn hệ thống thông minh bình thường vì không cần đến các thiết bị phụ trợ.
*Những thiết bị mà SAVA M&E sẽ xây dựng hệ thống nhà thông đến khách hàng:*

*Thiết bị hỗ trợ điều khiển qua giọng nói, kết hợp loa nghe nhạc đa vùng:*

*Google Home*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*Amazon Alexa*

*



*

*Thiết bị điều khiển nhiệt độ thông minh kết nối qua WiFI*

*



*
*






*​*Điều khiển đèn bằng công tắc WiFi hay ngay chính trên thiết bị đèn.*

*



*
*



*
*



*​*Khoá cửa thông minh kết nối qua WiFi, Bluetouth.*

*



*
*



*

*Camera an ninh, cảm biến chuyển động kết nối qua WiFi*

*



*
*



*
*



*

*Thiết bị báo khói, khí CO có loa thông báo cũng như gửi đến thiết bị điện thoại. Không cần đi dây tín hiệu hay cả dây nguồn (nếu dùng loại pin)*

*



*
*



*
*



*

Ngoài ra còn nhiều thiết bị khác như chuông cửa hiển thị hình ảnh, điều khiển rèm (màn cửa), điều khiển Tivi,.. tất cả đều kết nối qua WiFI và điều khiển bằng giọng nói hay trên điện thoại thông minh.

Trong hệ thống nhà thông minh tiêu chuẩn 5 sao có thể sử dụng nhiều thiết bị của nhiều hãng sản xuất khác nhau nhưng khi điều khiển thì chỉ trên một ứng dụng duy nhất như Google Home, Alexa, Siri hay điều khiểu qua giọng nói.

Ứng dụng Google Home để điều khiển các thiết bị trong nhà.

*



*
*SAVA M&E cam kết bảo hành 2 năm cho toàn hệ thống nhà thông minh, bảo hành 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 24h cho tất cả các thiết bị.*
*Nếu quý khách hàng triển khai hệ thống nhà thông minh cho biệt thự, căn hộ cao cấp, khách sạn,.. hãy liên hệ với SAVA M&E để được  tư vấn và chọn giải pháp hợp lý nhất.*
*Thông tin liên hệ: Công ty Cơ Điện Lạnh Sao Vàng (SAVA M&E)*

*Website: savame.com*
*Email: info@savame.com*
*Điện thoại: (028) 3512 2727 | Hotline: 0978 829 829 (Mr.Hưng)*
*Địa chỉ: 168/75 Đường D2, P.25, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp.HCM*
*Trân trọng,*
*SAVA M&E*


----------

